# Black material in water filter



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You could read this

http://ohioline.osu.edu/aex-fact/0319.html

Mark


----------



## guisertj81 (Mar 5, 2012)

I believe that the previous poster is on the right track as Hydrogen Sulfide, when oxidized, falls out of water and turns black. I believe manganese does this as well. You may have a high amount of disolved oxygen in your water which would aid the process of oxidation. The iron filter was probably put in to help remove the HS or manganese. I would think that the iron filter would handle removing this from the water, but it could be the case that the filter is installed to help lower the burden of the iron filter and extend its life.


----------



## Bob999 (Mar 4, 2010)

If your water has hydrogen sulfide, a gas, the water will smell of rotten eggs before treatment/removal. Manganese has no odor. So if your water has the rotten eggs smell the black substance may be precipitated hydrogen sulfide or manganese, or both. If no odor it is probably a preciptated form of manganese. Both oxygen and chlorine will react with hydrogen sulfide and manganese and create a form which will preciptate out of the water or which can be mechanically filtered.


----------



## Sartrean (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you all for helping put our minds at ease. It does not appear toxic as much as a nuisance. Thanks again


----------

